# Stacking Exo Terras



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone stack their Exo Terras? I have a rack system with faunariums, 30x30x30's & 30x30x45's & a large unit with 3 45x45x60's, ive been thinking about getting 3 more 45x45x60's and stacking one onto of each of the current ones, im just wondering how safe it is? I remember a while back seeing a shop with this size exo stacked and they looked fine but I wanted to know if anyone else does it and if they are sturdy enough


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sounds a bit risky to me as the plastic bases have the 4 feet on them?? They could easily slip off??


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i tried to get my 30x30x45`s to stack and they woudnt play nicely.

could do with stacking them, so i can fit more in...........

someone must know the trick surely?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I've stacked a 30cube ontop of a 30x30x45 for a few weeks months ago and they seemed sturdy enough but they are pretty light. I'd just put one ontop of the other to test it but im not tall enough lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Got those pic's yet?? :lol2:


----------



## Richard.m.b (Jan 10, 2010)

We have the same problem, the only way we found to get round it was to have something made, only problem is it can be expensive and you need to decide what order you want them in, suez has some pics of hers, this is where we our ideas from.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

rob2278 said:


> Got those pic's yet?? :lol2:


 Still not caught them fired. maybe they dont want to leave lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I have mine stacked and haven't had any problems at all. They are very stable and the feet actually slot into the top of the one underneath with no risk of slipping.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Thankyou sweetcorn  lovely pic. Maybe I should sell all my clothes, I could have a 3rd level then


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they wouldnt slot into the grooves when i tried that!

think maybe i need another pair of hands to help, then floor to ceiling cresties here we come!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> I have mine stacked and haven't had any problems at all. They are very stable and the feet actually slot into the top of the one underneath with no risk of slipping.
> 
> image


Nice!! Don't think the misses will allow me to do this though:devil:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

If you don't ask permission she can't say no  I was given permission for 1 crestie and I have 40 and 1 snake and I have 15. My dad prob doesn't realise what I have guess I take the piss, but I look after them so they are no nuisance to him.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i have had them stacked and they were fine but i feel much safer with the vivs in a proper unit.they look great .i often worried that temps (even room temps)fluctuating may weaken the under vivs and couldnt bear the thought of them crashing down.(im not saying this will happen) i just think its best to have some kind of rack made for them for safety.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> If you don't ask permission she can't say no


True!! I can imagine the expression on her face when she walks in to a room full of Exo Terras!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

I was going to say that Sweetcorn has a GREAT stacked set but I see shes already shared with you  I tell you what the photo looks great but does NO justice, her setups are amazing and her critters are so stunning!


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> Thankyou sweetcorn  lovely pic. Maybe I should sell all my clothes, I could have a 3rd level then


Just get rid of the clothes. The cresties wont mind if you wear the same thing over and over :lol2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I've only had the unit about 6 months lol I. get through bedroom furniture like its going out of fashion making more room for animals and storage lol


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL....we had the same problem until my son left home. Within a week his room had been transformed.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweetcorn said:


> LOL....we had the same problem until my son left home. Within a week his room had been transformed.


:lol2: thats great : victory:

Wish I had the room for more cresties, thinking of making a wooden rack for them? Cue boyfriend :2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> LOL....we had the same problem until my son left home. Within a week his room had been transformed.


:lol2: I need the spare room! But as I have the biggest bedroom thats a no go. When I move out it will take a van just for animals / housing etc


----------

